# Hydrocase Humidifier - any reviews?



## miguel1403 (Oct 22, 2008)

Dear fellow hobbyists and enjoyers of the cigar,

I just upgraded my humidor to a 150 capacity version from Cuban Crafters. Since I might be a little bit lazy (or spend energy on other things) I don't want to check the humidity in my humidor every day. Therefore, I am searching for an electric alternative. All has been said and said again about the Cigar Oasis and LV alternatives, and currently I am thinking about buying the Cigar Oasis Ultra version. However, I found the following product on the market which seems quite nice: the Hydrocase (www.hydro-case.de). It is, I guess, a german invention. I have a bit of lack of trust in the Cigar Oasis Ultra based on the comments that the humidity reader is so far off from the actual % humidity. Of course, I can keep a separate thermometer in the humidor, but come on: if I pay USD 100 for a humidifier I want it to operate.

The Hydro case looks nice, is a bit more expensive. Was wondering if anybody has experience with this version?

Thanks for letting me know. Another site where to buy:

http://www.humidor-import.de/hydroc...ert.html?sid=2fe6d27d9526dd42ec91633b3f964fa1

Thanks and take care

Erik
Amsterdam, the Netherlands


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Erik, Please take a moment and introduce yourself in the New Gorilla's forum. 

For humidification I would say that most of us use Beads. Cigarmony.com and heartfeltindustries.com are two very reliable sources and their owners are members here. There is a calculator on their sites that will give you a pretty close estimate of the amount of beads needed for your humidor. I would guess about 4 ounces in two containers should do the job. :2 

Oh yeah, most use 65% rh beads. :tu


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

miguel1403 said:


> Dear fellow hobbyists and enjoyers of the cigar,
> 
> I just upgraded my humidor to a 150 capacity version from Cuban Crafters. Since I might be a little bit lazy (or spend energy on other things) I don't want to check the humidity in my humidor every day. Therefore, I am searching for an electric alternative. All has been said and said again about the Cigar Oasis and LV alternatives, and currently I am thinking about buying the Cigar Oasis Ultra version. However, I found the following product on the market which seems quite nice: the Hydrocase (www.hydro-case.de). It is, I guess, a german invention. I have a bit of lack of trust in the Cigar Oasis Ultra based on the comments that the humidity reader is so far off from the actual % humidity. Of course, I can keep a separate thermometer in the humidor, but come on: if I pay USD 100 for a humidifier I want it to operate.
> 
> ...


I used the Hydrocase in a few Humidors I made for clients and was not pleased with them.

In any future Tabletop Humidors I will use the Cigar Oasis Ultra

Arlin Liss
www.arlinliss.com


----------



## miguel1403 (Oct 22, 2008)

ArlinLiss said:


> I used the Hydrocase in a few Humidors I made for clients and was not pleased with them.
> 
> In any future Tabletop Humidors I will use the Cigar Oasis Ultra
> 
> ...


Airlin,

thanks for your comments; any specific reason why it was not living up to its standards?


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

miguel1403 said:


> Airlin,
> 
> thanks for your comments; any specific reason why it was not living up to its standards?


It was not up to my standards.... it 'malfunctioned' in a clients Humidor that displeased both myself and my client

Here is the Humidor:


----------

